

Professors' super waterproof surfaces cause water to bounce like a ball - givan
http://news.byu.edu/archive14-may-superhydrophobic.aspx

======
jcr
Fun videos.

I think the following is the mentioned paper, but unfortunately, it's
paywalled.

[http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/pof2/26/4/10.10...](http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/pof2/26/4/10.1063/1.4870650;jsessionid=g3bhosql2jjo9.x-aip-
live-03)

------
arjn
interesting. I wonder if we could have a fabric woven with the little
structures built into the weave. Then we may have super water repellent
raincoats and coverings (that do not require sprays) .

------
ricricucit
She's hot.

~~~
copperx
Her face is a bit masculine, don't you think?

~~~
dang
Comments like this are not allowed on Hacker News. We ban people for this,
especially when they don't have a history as a positive contributor here.
Please don't do it again.

All: When you see a comment that is truly egregious, you can flag it by
clicking "link" to go to the item page and then "flag" at the top. We monitor
those flags and take action based on them.

